# Thoughts and opinions-To much to ask?



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just want to know what you all think. I am getting another pup, and have contacted the breeder, but I am curious what others think about what I'm looking for.

I did 15 years as a dog handler doing high risk/high profile security. The dogs were patrol dogs, so building searches, crowd control, etc. And in some cases detection, tracking and the like. Multi purpose dogs, we worked in places where traditional security had backfired and resulted in increased aggression, also served as roving patrol and back up for site guards in high crime areas. In Canada security is not armed. I was also trained for personal security, and 2 of the dogs I worked were trained as personal protection dogs.
Prior to that I dabbled in obedience and some agility.
Anyway, when I retired Sabi and first started looking at another pup I said I was looking for an active family pet, who had the ability to do patrol work IF I decided to go back to that type of work. I thought I may be convinced to trials if I had the right dog, and I would be willing to work for a title with the right breeder and the right dog. I like the tracking and search training more then the bitework, but I enjoy training and working the dogs. I am really outdoorsy and spend a lot of my free time hiking and such. 
I'm really curious what others think about what kind of pup I should be looking for, and you all seem to be pretty opinionated:laugh:
So speak up. What type of dog am I looking for? Or am I just asking to much?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

From your post, I get the impression that you want a family dog with the ability to be a working dog if you should decide to do that. So that would mean a working line gsd with an off switch. I suggest you be upfront with the breeder and rely on the breeder's knowledge of the puppies. The other option is to consider an adult that way you can be fairly sure of the temperament and ability.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would find breeders who breed and have produced these types of dogs so they fully understand what you need and how to provide it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You've already chosen the breeder. How did you end up deciding on the particular breeder and breeding? 
I'd be looking at what was produced in the past or their foundation lines. Hunt drive, food drive, pack drive should be evident in the puppy. Confidence level high.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks all. I was really just curious what people with more experience might think would be a good fit for me.
I will not deal with ASL and not nuts about the WGSL's that I've met.
The thing about it is, I worked with the dogs I was assigned, and most came from the same line so family traits must be considered. Sabi was a BYB dog so she doesn't count, as far as temperament, drive, etc. I have no idea what produced her so as much as I loved her, that doesn't help.
I do want a working dog with an off switch. That is dead on. 

So, I started looking at the working lines. Health aside, Sabi was amazing. I want another one. Protective, courageous, too smart for her own good, sweet and gentle, patient and loving, all with the ability to turn on the juice when she needed to. And more importantly the ability to turn it off.
I thought it would be both interesting and educational to get input from others. Pretty sure I'm on the right path, but all information is good.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

So, do you have a breeder and breeding picked out already?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> So, do you have a breeder and breeding picked out already?


I tentatively do, breeding hasn't happened and isn't scheduled as far as I know.

ETA still pending


----------

